# Snake Enclosure Background



## Greenman (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi all,
After some advice. I have nearly finished building a new enclosure for my jungle python and was wanting a background of some sort to break up all the white melamine. The internal dimensions are approx 1200 wide x 850 high. All the products from the shops are crazy expensive especially when talking those dimensions. I thought about having a go myself at making one out of expandable foam but really don't have the time or energy at the moment. I am still keen to give that a go one day but figure i can change it out at a later date so at the moment i am after a cheapish alternative.
I was tossing up between an artificial green wall for the background or a using bark to cover the back wall which i can hang some fake plants from to give it some colour. Can anyone see any issues with any of this or does anyone have any other good ideas.

Cheers


----------



## cagey (Feb 7, 2020)

I did this for my woma by putting in boards cut with a jig saw to give some irregulat shape and holes and then painted with some different colours to break up the surface
[doublepost=1581065407,1581051514][/doublepost]Here is a photo.


----------



## Sir Pentious (Feb 9, 2020)

I too am looking to upgrade a newly acquired melamine enclosure with an attractive background. Where are some good places to buy natural looking faux-stone terrarium backgrounds? Design ideas for internal ledges and vertical hides would also be appreciated, such as the above example by Cagey.


----------



## Greenman (Apr 20, 2020)

I finally finished my enclosure. Went against the fake rock look as was too expensive and thought the bark was going to be too hard to clean. Ended up getting a decorative screen from bunnings and cutting to size. Pretty happy how it turned out


----------



## Ryan-James (Apr 20, 2020)

That turned out brilliantly, well done! I've probably made 30-40 backgrounds over the years and imo fake naturalistic backgrounds don't really do well with any snakes long term, snake poo is very...penetrating, and there's nothing like spending a Saturday morning chiseling away at rock hard python turds on a fake rock background.


----------

